# Homebrew



## sLiPpErYwEt (Aug 29, 2007)

Does anyone here homebrew instead of buying already made gear?  
I'm looking into this and I think the sponsers should start selling bulk powders, what do you think?  
We need a section for homebrew's! 

EDIT: I just UTFSE... found some info on this site... sorry


----------

